# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Aantal meerdere voorwaarden

## DaRichMan

Ik wil graag het volgende;

   A        B          C
1 Naam  Leeftijd  Gaat mee?
2 Jan      55         Ja
3 Piet     67         Ja
4 Kees   73          Nee
etc.

Nu wil ik weten hoeveel mensen er van 65 jaar en ouder wel meegaan.

Zelf had ik al =AANTAL(ALS(C2:C100="Ja";AANTAL.ALS(B2:B100;">64")))
Maar die werkt niet.

Wie helpt?

----------


## arthurbr

Effe de nederlandstalige formules erbij halen...

----------


## arthurbr

Probeer even =somprodukt(--(c2:c100="ja"),--(b2:b100>64))

----------


## DaRichMan

Helaas

Krijg de melding "De formule die u hebt getypt bevat een fout."
Hij gaat dan naar de komma, heb hem al vervangen door een ;  en een keer weggelaten maar helpt niet.

----------


## DaRichMan

Deze werkt:

=SOMPRODUCT((C2:C100="Ja")*(B2:B100>=65))

Bedankt voor het meedenken  :Wink:

----------


## arthurbr

Is Somproduct met een "c" of en "k" in het Nederlands?

----------


## DaRichMan

Somproduct is met een "c"

----------

